# Illegal Immigrants may be on way out



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

President Trump points out that illegals may be short lived in the US if Pelosi doesn't come to the table and and make a deal for the wall.

https://news.yahoo.com/trump-suggests-could-deport-11m-164519511.html



> Donald Trump has implied he could launch a "big push" to deport millions of illegal immigrants if he does not get $5.6bn funding for his border wall, in a veiled threat to Democrats over the US government shutdown.
> 
> The president warned House speaker Nancy Pelosi to "be careful" after she and Democratic Senate minority leader Chuck Schumer rejected "compromises" offered by the president in a bid to end the month-long deadlock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will not be removed. It will take 1 federal judge to say no and that will stop it. Appeal will fail and Supreme court will punt.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> They will not be removed. It will take 1 federal judge to say no and that will stop it. Appeal will fail and Supreme court will punt.


Illegals are entitled to a hearing, there may be some that may fall under certain categories that could allow them PRUCOL status, but the overwhelming majority could be removed with a simple hearing, along with many that can be removed under Expedited Removal.

SCOTUS has already stated that Congress has authority over immigration, the courts are limited. A Federl Judge can pnly act on a one on one basis in this instance.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> They will not be removed. It will take 1 federal judge to say no and that will stop it. Appeal will fail and Supreme court will punt.


Not sure if Trump is suggesting anything other than increased ICE activity really and am not sure how a judge stops that?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They would self-deport if we would start enforcing existing law and requiring employers to verify employees. Any found to knowingly be hiring illegal immigrants would be harshly penalized. The problem would resolve itself.
Yes, I'm willing to pay more for goods/services to implement this, as I know it will increase operating costs. So be it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Exactly we need to take away any reason or incentive for them to come here. Take away any jobs or free stuff and the problem will be over.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Question? Why can’t the president simply declare a crisis and implement martial law in a strip 100 miles wide across the southern border. He can then employ the army. And unless I am mistaken, no federal judge can stop him once martial law is imposed as normal rights, liberties, and legal protections are suspended during martial law. Since legal rights are suspended the army could simply drive the illegals back across the border. No asylum claims would be entertained. Just “back across the border” at the point of a bayonet. Hell! Even appoint a military governor to rule over the area to prevent liberals from pulling their “sanctuary BS”. This would really put Pelosi’s panties in a wad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Traxxas said:


> Illegals are entitled to a hearing, there may be some that may fall under certain categories that could allow them PRUCOL status, but the overwhelming majority could be removed with a simple hearing, along with many that can be removed under Expedited Removal.
> 
> SCOTUS has already stated that Congress has authority over immigration, the courts are limited. A Federl Judge can pnly act on a one on one basis in this instance.


 This all sounds good but not how it goers everyday in this country. Both federal and local judges everyday fore the release or stop the arrest of undocumented visitors.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> This all sounds good but not how it goers everyday in this country. Both federal and local judges everyday fore the release or stop the arrest of undocumented visitors.


Can you give a link or an example?

Everything I have found regarding your claim shows it was immigrants that were once legally here and have a legal challenge. I have found nothing in regards to EWI being stopped from removal proceedings from deportation or those that have asked for asylum from being removed if they fail to receive it. Those with Orders of Removal against them have the ability to prove they can legally remain.

https://www.floridatoday.com/pages/interactives/graphics/deportation-explainer/


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> They would self-deport if we would start enforcing existing law and requiring employers to verify employees. Any found to knowingly be hiring illegal immigrants would be harshly penalized. The problem would resolve itself.
> Yes, I'm willing to pay more for goods/services to implement this, as I know it will increase operating costs. So be it.


But it does not have to raise prices. But when you say it will raise prices that just tells them that it's OK to do so. IMO that is just price gouging!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Traxxas said:


> Can you give a link or an example?
> 
> Everything I have found regarding your claim shows it was immigrants that were once legally here and have a legal challenge. I have found nothing in regards to EWI being stopped from removal proceedings from deportation or those that have asked for asylum from being removed if they fail to receive it. Those with Orders of Removal against them have the ability to prove they can legally remain.
> 
> https://www.floridatoday.com/pages/interactives/graphics/deportation-explainer/


 Man starting reading the news. Federal and local judges lets many of them go everyday. Was not long agao a judge help one escapeout the back of the court to get away fro waiting ICE.
Old but just a small sample

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...als-208-convicted-of-murder-900-of-sex-crimes

https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/...leased-last-year-despite-ice-detainer-request

https://www.visaliatimesdelta.com/s...before-tulare-county-reign-terror/2364736002/


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Man starting reading the news. Federal and local judges lets many of them go everyday. Was not long agao a judge help one escapeout the back of the court to get away fro waiting ICE.
> Old but just a small sample
> 
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...als-208-convicted-of-murder-900-of-sex-crimes
> ...


Your first link was ICE releasing on Obamas orders.

Your second link was released due to "the jail did not cooperate with an active detainer request from ICE."

Your third link refers to a detainer not being honored due to State Law SB54 (Stupid California Governor), "ICE agents issued an immigration hold against Garcia on Friday, following his arrest. The hold was not honored, however, and Garcia was released later that day, unbeknownst to ICE. "

None of which have anything to do with what you originally claimed, "It will take 1 federal judge to say no and that will stop it. Appeal will fail and Supreme court will punt." or "Both federal and local judges everyday fore the release or stop the arrest of undocumented visitors." ICE can go and arrest illegals with a Federal Warrant any place within the US.

As to your links, those jails that released without honoring the holds by ICE should either have their chiefs replaced or their city/county officials replaced and the policies changed.

Now, there are 2 cases that i know of where a Judge helped an illegal escape ICE.
https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-j...-illegal-immigrant-escape-under-investigation
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...discipline-judge-accused-of-helping-immigrant


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> But it does not have to raise prices. But when you say it will raise prices that just tells them that it's OK to do so. IMO that is just price gouging!


Or it's just economics. When the cost of labor goes up, prices follow. It's why the minimum wage is a fallacy and why nobody can ever truly earn a "living wage" flipping burgers.

To compete in any market that is heavily saturated with competitors, you have to offer the lowest price you can. Any hit to your cost of production will necessitate an increase in price just to stay in the game. Otherwise, you lose everything, the market loses a competitor, supply goes down while demand stays the same, and prices rise anyways.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Or it's just economics. When the cost of labor goes up, prices follow. It's why the minimum wage is a fallacy and why nobody can ever truly earn a "living wage" flipping burgers.
> 
> To compete in any market that is heavily saturated with competitors, you have to offer the lowest price you can. Any hit to your cost of production will necessitate an increase in price just to stay in the game. Otherwise, you lose everything, the market loses a competitor, supply goes down while demand stays the same, and prices rise anyways.


You are assuming the labor costs WILL go up. If the labor cost gets high enough the owner will either go out of business or automate with better equipement or sub contract to a lower price outlet. Many companies are going to machines to replace human workers all the time and it's not always because of the labor costs. The mom and pop businesses are a dying breed and big companies can no longer rely on human workers to do many of the jobs like they could before. Many of the younger generation now won't even apply nor could they even do some of the jobs people once did.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operation *******!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Or it's just economics. When the cost of labor goes up, prices follow. It's why the minimum wage is a fallacy and why nobody can ever truly earn a "living wage" flipping burgers.
> 
> To compete in any market that is heavily saturated with competitors, you have to offer the lowest price you can. Any hit to your cost of production will necessitate an increase in price just to stay in the game. Otherwise, you lose everything, the market loses a competitor, supply goes down while demand stays the same, and prices rise anyways.


So, what your saying is my dream job of making 250K being in Charge of French Fries at McDonald's is probably a nonstarter? :vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Not sure if Trump is suggesting anything other than increased ICE activity really and am not sure how a judge stops that?


I don't honestly know. One thing that I do know is that Federal guidelines "Trump" state and municipal guidelines. The ICE agents should have simply walked into "sanctuaries" and arrested the entire bunch they found.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone else besides me refuse to use the terms "illegal immigrants" or "Undocumented immigrants?" Both as BS manufactured terms. Either a "legal" immigrant or an illegal alien.


----------



## Traxxas (Nov 29, 2018)

Illegal immigrants refers to those that entered legally and overstayed their visa while illegal alien refers to an EWI, both are illegally here, both are recognized terms as used by the government and the courts. "Undocumented" is definitely a made up BS term.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> You are assuming the labor costs WILL go up. If the labor cost gets high enough the owner will either go out of business or automate with better equipement or sub contract to a lower price outlet. Many companies are going to machines to replace human workers all the time and it's not always because of the labor costs. The mom and pop businesses are a dying breed and big companies can no longer rely on human workers to do many of the jobs like they could before. Many of the younger generation now won't even apply nor could they even do some of the jobs people once did.


If labor cost was sub-minimum wage (which we know it is), and you must start using legal workers, you will be forced to pay minimum wage. Labor cost *will* go up.
You think automation doesn't cost anything? That equipment *IS* labor cost.
You can't sub-contract for lower than minimum wage.
You are making big assumptions that don't play out in the real world. Cost of production will assuredly go up when wages are raised by law. Prices will follow.

The market has a way of deciding the right price. Just because *you* think something is too expensive doesn't mean it is, or that there is gouging.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Anyone else besides me refuse to use the terms "illegal immigrants" or "Undocumented immigrants?" Both as BS manufactured terms. Either a "legal" immigrant or an illegal alien.


I just do my part to ensure that "illegal" is in there somewhere, just to piss of those who say "people can't be illegal".


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> If labor cost was sub-minimum wage (which we know it is), and you must start using legal workers, you will be forced to pay minimum wage. Labor cost *will* go up.
> You think automation doesn't cost anything? That equipment *IS* labor cost.
> You can't sub-contract for lower than minimum wage.
> You are making big assumptions that don't play out in the real world. Cost of production will assuredly go up when wages are raised by law. Prices will follow.
> ...


You are right, no sense debating it with you, as You will come up with more reasons why it can't happen or work. enjoy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Anyone else besides me refuse to use the terms "illegal immigrants" or "Undocumented immigrants?" Both as BS manufactured terms. Either a "legal" immigrant or an illegal alien.


RedLion,

I'm pretty sure the correct term for anyone who comes here illegally is "ILLEGAL ALIEN"

However, if said ''ILLEGAL ALIEN" wades into the Rio Grande when and where the water is deep enough and it soaks said "ILLEGAL ALIEN'S" backside then it is perfectly acceptable to refer to said "ILLEGAL ALIEN" as an "ILLEGAL *******" Or simply "*******" for short.

Get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> You are right, no sense debating it with you, as You will come up with more reasons why it can't happen or work. enjoy


So touchy. You quoted and questioned me. It is then on me to defend my position. It's happened throughout history, so it's a pretty easy thing to guess.

Chillax brah...


----------

